# MOVED: My Acupuncture consultation....



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

This topic has been moved to Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308111.0


----------

